# SMP -- how to tell if its really working or not ?



## codeWarrior (Dec 31, 2010)

I just obtained an Intel M/B with Dual Xeon 2.8's on it and thought it would be a great platform for me to rebuild one of my web servers on. I am new to SMP so I dont really know tons about it but the system doesn't seem to be nearly as fast as I expected it would be [FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0] with dual CPU's -- 

*How can I tell if it's really using both CPU's ? *

"top" shows a new column "C" and I looked at the GENERIC kernel code -- the options for SMP were already enabled so I gathered that FreeBSD automagically determined that I can do SMP and built that into my GENERIC kernel... 

mptable shows a bunch of stuff that looks like dual CPU's but I dont have any experience in SMP'ing... 

*Is there an easy way to confirm that both CPU's are working ? *


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 31, 2010)

[cmd=]top -P[/cmd]


----------

